# New Puppies??



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders with puppies at this time? Just thought I would post this question in case anyone has run into any lately. Thanks!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Do you want a male or female? Price range? Age range? Geographic location? We need some more details


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I am looking for a female puppy. I am in NJ and would prefer someone close so I could meet the puppies. I guess if I saw a picture of one and fell in love, location wouldn't be such an issue. Price is hard to say since I am seeing a wide range. Thanks.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Jenn,
I know that my breeder has a male left from the same litter that my squirts came from and they are fab. Are you sure you are set on a girl. You might want to consider meeting puppies if you find a breeder and you may fall head over heels for a boy. I sure did. I did for a girl too. We have two. But he came to me first and I could not live without him, knew it the minute I laid eyes on him.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------

